

How Under Armour founder Kevin Plank is taking on the industry's biggest players - physcab
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2010/01/15/AR2010011503033.html?hpid=artslot

======
ilkhd2
... and he told almost nothing new.

